# FREE demos Vail Whitewater Park Every Tuesday starting tomorrow



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

The list of gear we are giving away continues to grow, So far here is what you could win just by showing up and paddling with the pros from AQS. 

Stohlquist Rocker PFD
NRS Flux Dry Top
Hydroskin gloves
hyrdroskin socks
hydroskin skull caps

Come paddle every tuesday from 5-7 and each time you can enter your name into the final raffle!


----------

